# leaving the group



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

eric, if you are moderator at the moment, do you think it's better if I resign publically or just stop posting? think of the welfare of the people in the forum.Nikki*, my reason for making it public is that I'm trying to think what's best for the forum. it's already had to resignations and there ar real people out there.Bada


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

What what what? Still, you feel the need to take everything publically. you don't need to "Resign" from posting on a forum. you just stop posting. You will still be around, if you are not leaving totally.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

eric, you can call off the troops. chris and I have agreed not to disagree with you for the weekend. i didn't want to bother jeff about this and think he could use a break, too.Bada


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Tom, I have not called in any troops, obviously they have issues with you themselves here.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Just would like to note that eric has in no way influenced me in what i have said to you. What took the cake was one of your emails to me.And you constant threads about rubbish.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Nikki*, if I said anything that upset you, please let me know bc or PM me about it and let's not make a public issue about it.eric i'm still waiting for several bc communications from you.Bada


----------



## AZMom (Oct 13, 1999)

I'm with you Nikki. For years Tom has been "Anti-Eric" for some reason. Also, for years he was "Anti-Mike's Tapes." I suspect he'll deny this. I see now he has looked into it and is on board. Good. About time. Maybe a "Gee Eric, I guess you were right all along," would be in order.Tom, you are the most unprofessional psychologist I have ever heard. You need to read and edit your posts better because I have a hard time following you. AZ


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

actually I have never been anti-eric. I did disagree with him and a couple of times I called slipped and called him names but I think I have apologized for any slights. If not, let me know and I'll acknowledge them. If there is any reason for you to think I have been anti-eric beyond his saying so please let me know. Otherwise, I have told jeff I am not going to disagree anymore and it's best for the forum to reconstitute itself and move on now that eric has left as moderator. I personally not to have to answer any more accusations. tell eric to send me an email.Bada


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

NOW I finally figured out why eric calls Bada Tom. I guess I should have looked at the profile earlier. I saw the sig but figured we can have more than one poet on the board.I was so confused on threads in other forums, trying to figure out why this name I didn't recognize seemed to know so much and be such an active member of the BB.I haven't visited here in a while but I hope all can work things out.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Never been anti-Eric? That is a joke Tom and you know it! You have been in disagreements practically every day and don't even try to deny it.Eric will stay i think, but if he has the constant rubbish that you have given him the past two years then he will run a mile, which is what i would do if i were in his position.You have no professional courtesy Tom, you are rude and i think you need help, Professional.Nikki


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2003)

There is nothing positive that can come from continuing to target each other here. I think the danger lies in our interpreting communications as something other than what they really are. In the realm of "Internet, PM's or email" .... that danger is rampant... and miscommunications often abound.And if I may take the liberty of making an observation, I would have to say that I've witnessed Eric being "Anti-Tom" as well.We've all made mistakes.... we're all human.... we're not perfect.... but to tear each other down is not the answer. The answer lies in putting down our fingers, turning to look within, and treating each other in a manner consistent with how we would want to be treated, ourselves.I personally think that either Tom's or Eric's resignations would be a great loss to this board.Can we please start looking at the positives that each has provided, rather than hurling more darts and causing more negatives?Take note of how your guts feel when you are posting these angry, targetive messages.Step back, take a deep breath, blow it out slowly, and think about all the good things that can be enabled...... then notice how your gut automatically relaxes.I'm not going to name any names, but if this were a scoreboard for keeping track of negatives initiated by other persons who have posted on this thread, there isn't any one of us who would come out squeaky clean.Enough said. Let's begin the important work of cooperating together and moving forward together. If we don't, Jeff may close this forum entirely.Evie


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

It might be better if this forum were closed because certain members on it feel the need to publically discredit the moderator. THis whole forum is a flame war and it pisses me off.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2003)

Then why not look past the negative, Nikki, and to a more positive future? You already started doing the right thing by posting your oldies hypno link. Just keep on thinking and doing positive, and eventually the negative will dissipate. A single person does not a war make. But it will take cooperation from everyone for this forum to work well.Evie


----------



## Ganas (Jun 24, 2003)

I again ask tom and eric to lay down all anomosity and not speak with or about the other for about 3 months. then see what happens from therea attempt to mention one by the other is simply a "Decloration of conflict"Let us be done with this issue.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

why bring up the past? I've apologized, eric's resigned as moderator. Let's move on.Bada


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

When did Eric resign as moderator of this forum? Did I miss something?


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

That's what it says on his signature block now.Bada


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2003)

A day or so ago, and in brief, he told me that it was a done deal, that he wasn't going to come back to this bb as a moderator at this time, but that if a more positive environment comes about that maybe one day this might again be a good place to be.Also, I think Jeff posted on one of the threads... my Ground Rules thread.... to the effect that Eric would not be participating at this time.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

sounds like rumors and innuendos to me?Bada


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2003)

He spoke with me directly.... I don't see how that qualifies as a rumor. As far as inuendos go, I was reiterating what I recalled that he said to me, and I am not going to attempt to second guess him.I need to be fair with everyone, Tom, including both you and Eric. I value both friendships.I apologize for initiating this session and I think it might be best if we discontinue talking about him when he isn't here to speak on his own behalf. If you weren't here, I wouldn't want to be evaluating your every move either.We all do what we gotta do. Sometimes it isn't perfect, but we're human, are we not? Dunno about you, but I sure do my fair share of screwing up....







And a real friend is one who knows all about you.... but loves you anyway...  Evie


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Evie, i wasn't referring to you with the rumors and innuendo comment.Bada


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2003)

It might help if you were to indicate to whom your comments are directed?


----------

